# what breed?



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

I am unsure


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like a Barred Rock rooster, but is that yellow in his barring or just the pic? If its yellow in the barring then its not pure bred barred rock but could be something else or mixd breed.


----------



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes. It is yellow. He is covered in yellow


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Looks like a BR cross...maybe with a New Hampshire. Something gave him that orange in the feathering and the white legs.


----------



## cisco19826 (Aug 29, 2013)

He's huge. 5 months old.....


----------

